# Kita



## Inglip

I need a little explanation to the meaning of Kita.

My book tells me that it means "to see", and the book provided examples of sentences that use Kita to mean see. However,  know "*Mahal Kita"* means *I love you*, and I have received a message that says "*Namimss Kita*", and I was told it means "I miss you".

What words can I affix, and what prefixes are there also?

So what exactly does kita mean?


----------



## Lyradoré

_Mahal_ can be used as an adjective or a verb. _Mahal_ literally means "of much value/worth." 

_Kita,_ the verb for "to see" and "_Kita_" the word meaning "you" is spelled exactly the same. It can also mean "to earn." In the context of _mahal kita_ it's used as "you." It's a form of "_ka_" = "you." 

Example for the "you" context: _Tawagan kita?_ - Should I call you? _Alagaan kita - _I'll take care of you. _May lagnat kita?_ - do you have a fever?

Example for the "to see" context: _Nagkita kami_ - We saw eachother.

Example in the "to earn" context: _Magkanong nagkita mo? - How much did you earn?_

_Namimiss kita _is taglish = tagalog/english. If you notice the english verb "miss" is included in there. You can do it with quite a number of english verbs actually, but it's not deep tagalog. 

I can't link it to you because I have to have 30 posts before I can start posting links, but "kita" is discussed at length and in better detail with more knowledgeable people in another thread on word-reference.com.


----------



## Inglip

Thanks.

When meaning "You". How come Kita is used and not Ka?. And in the examples you provided, lets say "Mahal Kita". Why is it that we don't say *I *love you, just Love You? Is it correct to say just "Mahal Kita", and not "Ako'y mahal kita"? Or is it more correct to say Ako'y mahal kita, but it is just shorter and easier to say "mahal kita?"


----------



## niernier

hello Inglip,

As you may already know, kita is a combination of I and you. The "I" is  already implied in the word. In actual, kita means "ko ikaw" like Mahal  ko ikaw. But it sounds stilted so the proper way of saying this is to  use kita.

For your grammar exercise:

Mahal ko kayo = I love you(plural)
Mahal ko sila = I love them
Mahal ko ikaw kita = I love you


----------



## walterhartmann

Lyradoré said:


> Example in the "to earn" context: _Magkanong nagkita mo? - How much did you earn?_



The word *kita* could cause a lot of confusion. Lyradoré did a good job in giving its different meanings. But *nagkita* can only be used in the "to see" context. Here it should be *kinita*.
_Magkano'ng kinita mo?_

_Kinita_ is in the _aspetong nakaraan_ (past tense) and I believe its focus is on the _layon_ (direct object).


----------



## Inglip

Thanks guys. 

So Kita means "I-you". But when used as a verb, it means "to see".


----------



## mukya

Inglip said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> So Kita means "I-you". But when used as a verb, it means "to see".



Yes, you can put practically any verb in the present tense before it and it would mean "I __ you."

Kita has two meanings in Tagalog. 

One is "to see" as a verb. As in, "Nakikita kita." - "I see you." I usually use this when I am on a cellphone meeting up with someone and I'm talking to them real time because we can't find each other. I exclaim "Nakikita kita!" then follow it up with a description of what I'm wearing or my exact location.

Another meaning of "kita" is "earnings" as a noun. As in, "Magkano kita mo ngayon?" - "How much are your earnings today?" 
Alternately, it can also be used as a verbin the same context. "Kikita ba itong negosyo natin?" or "Are we going to earn with this business?"


----------



## thelmagremmlin

I´d like to catch up this thread because I got a question that exactly fits what mukya already said but I still can´t figure out.

I got the sentence:  *"**Kikita kami ni pag sa disyembre, hehe" *

As it looks to me there are two possible meanings:

_1. We make/earn money in December, hehe.

2. We meet/see each other in December, hehe.

3. We meet/see us in December, hehe. (Two or more people are going to meet another third person, as kami=we, excluding the listener and kita=we, including the listener).


_How do I decide which one is correct? 

What is the difference between "kita" and "kikita"? Is it the same like "very" as repeating in Tagalog, like in "Miss na miss"?

Greets 

Gremm


----------



## DotterKat

thelmagremmlin said:


> .....I got the sentence: *"**Kikita kami ni pag sa disyembre, hehe" *
> 
> As it looks to me there are two possible meanings:
> 
> _1. We make/earn money in December, hehe.
> This is the only choice that is correct (Pag and I will earn/make money in December OR We will make money in December).
> 
> 2. We meet/see each other in December, hehe.
> No. This sentence would be: Magkikita kami sa Disyembre.
> 
> 3. We meet/see us in December, hehe. (Two or more people are going to meet another third person, as kami=we, excluding the listener and kita=we, including the listener.
> No. This sentence would be: Makikita ka namin sa Disyembre OR Magkikita tayo sa Disyembre.
> 
> _.....What is the difference between "kita" and "kikita"? Is it the same like "very" as repeating in Tagalog, like in "Miss na miss"?



It can indeed be confusing because the root *kita *can function as two different verbs, as in your example above and also a noun. In all these cases, but not all, they can be true homonyms (same spelling, same pronunciation, different meanings)
*Kita *is a first person dual pronoun,_ ko_ + _ikaw_, (think of it as a combination of I + you. _Kaibigan *kita* = (*You* and *I* are friends) = You are my friend.
*Kita *_can also be a noun meaning _earnings or profits. _(May kita ka ba ngayon? _Do you have earnings today/Did you make a profit today?) _*Kikita *is a conjugated form of the root _kita (to make a profit or make money). _Duplication of the first syllable is not an intensifier but merely indicates the future tense (unperformed, uncompleted aspect of the action). Therefore, _*kikita *_means *will earn *(money or make a profit at a future date).

As a bit of challenge, take a look at the following sentences:
1)Kita kita (_I see you) _An example of heteronyms (same spelling, different pronunciation, different meanings). The first kita, accent on the _i_, means _see. _The second kita, accent on the _a_, is a first person dual pronoun as explained above.
2)Makikita kita (_I will see you). Makikita = _future tense of kita (to see)
3)Kitang-kita kita (_I see you very well). Kitang-kita _= intensified form of kita (to see)
4)Kitang-kita ko ang kita mo (_It is quite evident to me the profits that you have made). Kitang-kita = _intensified form of kita (to see), but in this context is taken to mean something that is _quite obvious, very evident or very plain to see. _

In short, as always the context will determine which *kita* is appropriate.


----------



## mataripis

Inglip the word kita with meaning we has different meaning from kumita - to earn and magkita- meet someone.I think it is Dumaget word ketam (we) and became kitah in Tagalog. The other form of we is tayo(as a group but not so close).if you want to use tayo as in magkita tayo it is correct but in the case that there is mutual understanding the use of mag usap kita, mahal kita are appropriate to use.


----------

